# Live resin extraction tips and techniques



## greenfriend

I wanted to share some tips in live resin hydrocarbon extraction. This procedure is highly technical but will produce the highest quality live resin with just a small home lab setup. The other options are a $20-40k automated extraction system or paying $60/gram at the dispensary 

To make live resin you extract the plant material within hours of harvest. The result is a concentrate chock full of terpenes that tastes like nothing you've ever had!

The main obstacle in extracting fresh plant material is moisture that is undesirable in the end product. The sources of moisture are

1) The plant material
2) The ambient atmosphere
3) commercial butane
4) commercial CO2 (I'll explain why this is used)

Butane is the longest chain alkane that is still slightly water soluble at 0.0325 vol/vol (3.25%). That means that a liter of n-butane will actually hold as much as 32.5 ml or mgs of water.

Here is a good method to get dry HPLC grade n-butane. First, fractionally distill the butane, then pass it thru a column of activated alumina, then recondense to -20C and collect it in a evacuated Young's flask over a layer of Zeolite 3A.


To combat problem (1) the extraction is done at -20C to -70C. The moisture in the plant material will be solid ice. 

This however introduces a new problem. When plant material is exposed to ambient air at -20C the water vapor from the air will condense and freeze on the plant material. This makes it hard for the butane to extract the cannabinoids. To solve problem (2), the extraction flask will be filled with an inert gas (CO2) to prevent ice condensation.

When you buy tanked CO2 it is likely to be contaminated with a little water. Dry it using a cold trap or U-tube packed with anhydrous calcium chloride before using it.


General Extraction Method:

1) Put freshly harvested buds in a Schlenk flask (sealed from ambient atmosphere)
2) Flush the flask with a stream of dry cold CO2 gas
3) Use Schlenk line to add dry butane (at -20C) from Young's flask
4) Soak the plant material
5) Evacuate vacuum purging chamber and use cannula transfer to move raw extract to vac chamber from Schlenk flask
6) Vac purge for along time at 5 deg C (NO HEAT)

Note: In step 2 you don't want to evacuate the flask with the buds in it. Since Co2 is heavier than air, heavy flushing will push the ambient air out the top of the flask. Colder CO2 is better (cold co2 sinks, warm air rises).

Alternative Solvent: Hexane, unlike butane, is not water soluble at all. Using hexane prevents any water from being extracted. However, hexane is hard to vac purge off, doing so would also remove the low weight volatile terpenes we are trying so hard to keep. Hexane is toxic to the CNS, to remove the hexane you MUST extracted the hexane oil with 100% ethanol, then purge the ethanol.

Last thing. Contrary to popular opinion, no one in the cannabis industry has discovered ANYTHING new about hydrocarbon cannabis extraction. All these extraction methods have been used on various flowers etc. for many decades by the perfume industry, among others. 

Grow it. Extract it. Dab it.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

WOW  what a process...   how are the returns compared to drying and blasting?


----------



## greenfriend

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> WOW  what a process...   how are the returns compared to drying and blasting?



The yields are roughly the same. Some people claim lower yields when extracting the whole plant, but when comparing nug runs the yields are the same.

The only reason I could see lower yields from live resin would be if inert atmosphere was not used and ice crystals lowered extraction surface area significantly.

The vac pump and all necessary glassware only cost $1000. Purifying/making your own reagents saves money and gives YOU quality control over your product.


----------



## -_-

I wanted to share some tips about "Rosin" resin 

At home setup;

Hair Straighteners
Parchment paper 

Results;

20%+ yeilds of "Solventless" Hash Oil, with "Full" Terp profiles 

Cost; Minimal 

Ease; Very 


No vac pumps required
No special equipment 


Want or need MORE = use a T-shirt press and Teflon paper 



#rosin 

View attachment Screen Shot 2015-04-11 at 09.37.21.png


----------



## WeedHopper

Wowwwww,,,way to much for my Dumb Ace,,,me thinks ill just decarb and eat. Lol
Gives me a headach just reading that stuff.


----------



## Hackerman

I have tried just about every extraction method that I am aware of except the hot press. I have been reading about it and I like the concept but I can't believe a 20% return. From what I have seen, it's about half that.

One way to know...... LOL This is on my list for this weekend (after taxes, ugh  )


----------



## greenfriend

-_- said:


> I wanted to share some tips about "Rosin" resin
> 
> At home setup;
> 
> Hair Straighteners
> Parchment paper
> 
> Results;
> 
> 20%+ yeilds of "Solventless" Hash Oil, with "Full" Terp profiles
> 
> Cost; Minimal
> 
> Ease; Very
> 
> 
> No vac pumps required
> No special equipment
> 
> 
> Want or need MORE = use a T-shirt press and Teflon paper
> 
> 
> 
> #rosin



It's not possible to get a full terpene profile using heat. The lower weight terpenes WILL decompose from the heat of a hair straightener.


----------



## greenfriend

Hackerman said:


> I have tried just about every extraction method that I am aware of except the hot press. I have been reading about it and I like the concept but I can't believe a 20% return. From what I have seen, it's about half that.
> 
> One way to know...... LOL This is on my list for this weekend (after taxes, ugh  )



It really no different from any other BHO extraction other than being very careful to exclude water from the extraction. The 20% returns are more attributable to really good starting material


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hacker  20%+ returns are def possible...   but material needs to be top notch and very dry if your gonna blast it...   I cant wait to sample some live resin in Denver and see whats up... :48:


----------



## Hackerman

Sorry gang, re-read my post and it's confusing. I was talking about the hot press method that - - posted. I should have quoted him.

Other than that, I have found 20 to 25% about average for BHO, Ice Water and Dry Sifting. I have not completed the QWET yet so Idon't know what I'll get but it doesn't look anywhere near 20%.

I am going to try the hot press today. That's the one I can't believe will produce 20+%.

Sorry, gang.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hackerman said:


> Sorry gang, re-read my post and it's confusing. I was talking about the hot press method that - - posted. I should have quoted him.
> 
> Other than that, I have found 20 to 25% about average for BHO, Ice Water and Dry Sifting. I have not completed the QWET yet so Idon't know what I'll get but it doesn't look anywhere near 20%.
> 
> I am going to try the hot press today. That's the one I can't believe will produce 20+%.
> 
> Sorry, gang.


 
So what is the hot press method?? Ive never heard of it?


----------



## Hackerman

Here's a quick thread on it...

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/hash-kief-concentrates/241730-how-rosin-tech.html

I understand that "Bubbleman's Hash Church" did a video on it that got people all excited but I can't find that video. If I can find it, I'll post it.


----------



## Hackerman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvzcs1NuyaA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqezNx1TplU

http://www.cannabisculture.com/content/2015/03/27/Rosin-Tech-Death-BHO

http://www.cannabisculture.com/content/2015/03/30/Rosin-Tech-Larger-Production-Methods

http://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogen/rosin-hash/


----------



## Hackerman

Well, I don't know what kind of trick photography these people are using but all I got was a flat piece of pot. LMAO

I tried 2 buds and got nothing. I need to nail down the proper temp and time and pressure. The wand I bought has a variable temp control with a digital readout so I have some control (although, I'm sure it's all not real accurate.)

When I put the little buds in the parchment and squeezed them, a little whisp of smoke came out and WOW, did it smell sweet. So, I pressed for about 30 seconds at several different heat settings and all I am getting is a flat bud. LOL No resin at all. I tried 2 different buds. One was dried and cured and stored at 62% (Boveda). The other was left out all night and was so dry, it crumbled.

Neither produced anything but the whisp of smoke and a flat bud. LOL The flat buds smell like ABV.

I'll try this again and post some pics.


----------



## Hackerman

OK, short learning curve. LOL

Still experimenting but I got a couple real sweet "footprints". I managed to gather a few dabs worth and tried it in my new Nectar Straw (these things are AWESOME if you use a nail to dab).

Incredible taste. I could smoke this all the time. Soooooo much better tasting than any other extract I have tried.

PITA to do it. The arthritis in my wrists is killing me. LOL I'll need to ghetto this up to automate it a little. I also want to measure the pressure and regulate it. Not quite sure how to do that, yet. I have a couple different styles of clamps I can try.

If this works, my buddy is going to mill a set of dies that we can put in a shop press. Have to wonder what a ton or 2 would do for the squeeze. LOL

He also suggested providing an adjustable, electric heater wrap for the dies that we can control the temps with. This guy is amazing. His shop can mill hardened steel dies for this if it works out well.

So far, the yield is unacceptable for regular use but I still need to reach the peak of the learning curve so I expect the yield will improve.

Amazing idea. I am looking at hot presses for olives, nuts and some other alternatives to improve this method. I definitely think more pressure is needed.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hackerman said:


> OK, short learning curve. LOL
> 
> Still experimenting but I got a couple real sweet "footprints". I managed to gather a few dabs worth and tried it in my new Nectar Straw (these things are AWESOME if you use a nail to dab).
> 
> Incredible taste. I could smoke this all the time. Soooooo much better tasting than any other extract I have tried.
> 
> PITA to do it. The arthritis in my wrists is killing me. LOL I'll need to ghetto this up to automate it a little. I also want to measure the pressure and regulate it. Not quite sure how to do that, yet. I have a couple different styles of clamps I can try.
> 
> If this works, my buddy is going to mill a set of dies that we can put in a shop press. Have to wonder what a ton or 2 would do for the squeeze. LOL
> 
> He also suggested providing an adjustable, electric heater wrap for the dies that we can control the temps with. This guy is amazing. His shop can mill hardened steel dies for this if it works out well.
> 
> So far, the yield is unacceptable for regular use but I still need to reach the peak of the learning curve so I expect the yield will improve.
> 
> Amazing idea. I am looking at hot presses for olives, nuts and some other alternatives to improve this method. I definitely think more pressure is needed.


 
keep us posted...  :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy

very interesting Hman def let us know more as you learn


----------



## Hackerman

I have practice in a few minutes but so far, I can think of a zillion better ways to do this than with a hair iron. LOL

Don't know how long practice will last but if it's early, I'll try a couple more experiments tonight. I definitely feel we need more pressure than you can exert with this hair iron. I already cracked mine.

Guitar player just arrived... later.


----------



## greenfriend

I'm sure with massive mechanical pressure good yields can be had with rosin, I'd just like to see test results showing to what degree the heat and pressure degrade the lighter terpenes and the level of decomposition of THC to CBN. 

For me that's the whole point of doing a cold BHO extraction, I want to minimize any decomposition and get the highest % of terpenes possible. Rosin and cold bho extraction is apples and oranges


----------



## Hackerman

I felt the same way when I saw some of the temps they were using in the videos. 400F is way too hot. The THC will vape at about 350 to 400 so you better be quick with that much heat.

I am thinking real closer to 200F, maybe 250f. According to the info at SkunkPharm, nothing evaps before about 275F so 200F or so should maintain most of the terpenes.

I must say, this is the tastiest extract I have done yet.

I looked at 1 of the flattened pieces under the scope and I noticed there is still a ton of trics on it but it is mostly the stalks. It looks like the heads are what exploded and made the footprint.

Well, duh. No wonder it's a great hit. Just the heads? Very cool.

Still, my mind is afloat with better ways to do this. Just going to take some experimenting.

BTW, did I hijack someone's thread, here? LOL Oops


----------



## WeedHopper

Very cool,,bet ya could still use the left overs in a BHO extraction.


----------



## Hackerman

There is still a ton left on the buds. Mrs Hackerman smokes it and says it tastes great. Probably because all the terpenes are squished and open.


----------



## -_-

#thedeathofbho
#rosin
#rosintech 

View attachment images-2.jpg


View attachment images-1.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Is that your picture - - or is that something you picked up on the net?


----------



## 000StankDank000

If you look up the THC show on YouTube that's my buddy pugone . He built a press from scrap metal to put the hair straightener in and it's defiantly 20% .
Rosin is by far the best tasting smoothest exstract I love it.


----------



## Hackerman

OK, I am slowly sliding up the learning curve.

Ditched that hair iron. 

I took 2 pieces of flat steel. I placed them in my bench vice and used my nifty difty Milwaukee heat gun to heat the steel plates. I used my digital laser thermometer to monitor the heat on various places on the steel plates. I still have some experimenting to do but I am keeping the heat below the lowest level of the lowest vape point for any of the known cannabanoids (See SkunkPharm "Terpenes and Cannabanoids"). About 250F. I did try higher and lower temps as well as different pressures and press durations. No real conclusions yet. When the plates reach about 250F, I remove the heat, slide the parchment between the plates and quickly press as tight as I can get it, and then release. The press, tighten and release takes about 2 to 3 seconds. I will experiment with different variables and see if I can find a sweet spot.

I took 7 grams of primo cola buds and, even with the pretty nice footprints shown in the pics, still only got 1/2 gram of honey. Not even close to acceptable. I use 20% as a number to shoot for in any extraction. 7% is totally unacceptable.

More to come as I find the sweet spot.

RH of material
Consistency in parchment (solid bud or crumbled)
Temperature
Pressure
Duration

There is my punch list. 

View attachment rosin-1.jpg


View attachment rosin-2.jpg


View attachment rosin-3.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000

Looking good hacker man! 
Can you post pic of your press bro?


----------



## WeedHopper

Seems like allot of waste of good Dank to me. The return is just not there On what ive seen so far.


----------



## -_-

WeedHopper said:


> Seems like allot of waste of good Dank to me. The return is just not there On what ive seen so far.



you're simply not reading the right threads, check out icmags Rosin thread for much more detailed how toos with 30% returns now being thrown about. Or simply knock a process you have no experience of. Haters gotta hate.


----------



## WeedHopper

My not agreeing with the method doesnt make me a hater.


----------



## Hackerman

I bought one of these today...

The initial tests were not real good but I need to do some tweaking before I say too much.

What I was hoping to do was to squeeze the buds to the end and then back it off so the rosin could collect and not get burned as much. Slippage was my biggest problem. I am working on a rig that will take care of that. 

View attachment HCK-WFSR12_xl.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Well, the slip roller appears to be a complete failure. 

I am having my buddy mill 2 flat stainless plates. One smooth and the other with tiny groves. I am going to skip the parchment and squeeze right on the heated steel. I am hoping the rosin will drip down the grooves and drip out the end (on to a glass collection plate).

I see people getting 20% from hair straighteners and I am getting  less than 10%. I tried a different strain and got the same yield.

Anyone else here actually doing this besides me? 

View attachment feet.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

What? No one here doing this??? All you veterans with all this extra weed for concentrates and edibles and oils and tane juice??? This "rosin" ( I hate that name. LOL) stuff that's going on is pretty good stuff. The taste is better than any other concentrate I have found (albeit in my limited experiments) and you know what.... this stuff actually gets me high. LMAO Now, if that's not enough to get you trying it, I don't know what else to say. LOL

I did 2 different strains under the exact same conditions and the result was real real different. One was soft and sticky and actually made me high. The other was rock hard like shatter and knocked me out. I am super hyper and never crash but this stuff put me to sleep right at my computer. Much bigger difference than I ever notice when just smoking the weed.

You regulars like HG and Rose and Hammy and some of the others really need to try this. I think you will like it. Like I said, if it actually gets me high, you're going to have to like it. LOL

I wouldn't waste the money on the hair straightener. I know HG has a torch. Can't sweat a joint without a torch. LMAO And, any 2 steel plates. I am using the covers off an electrical box. I cleaned and smoothed them a while back and was using them to squeeze fresh leaves for brix testing. I simply put them in my vice and heat them (I use a heat gun, not a torch) and when my digital thermometer says 280F - 300F I remove the heat, grab the parchment with the bud and...... squeeeeeeeeeeze. 3 seconds to 10 seconds (usually 3). Pull out the parchment and...... smile. LOL

This stuff tastes incredible. I can't type any more. I need to do a hit (wife is passed out after too much wine so I have the night to myself LMAO). BRB


----------



## WeedHopper

BRO,,i dont have enough weed to only get 10 to 20% return on my Dank. When i do,, ill give it a try,,but its gonna have to be DAMN good to lose 80 to 90% of my Weeds goodies.


----------



## Hackerman

I don't think you are looking at it properly. The 80% you loose is trash. No canabanoids left. Just green plant matter.

When I take 4 ounces of pot and make 1 ounce of hash, the ounce of hash will last me as long as the 4 ounces of pot would have. Only difference is, during that time, I'm smoking nice hash instead of green plant matter pot.

I'm not trying to convince you. To each his own. But, if you think you actually loose 80% this way, you don't understand how it works. 

Now, getting 7% like I am from this rosin game...... yeah, you better have plenty to spare. I have a giant bucket full of "chips" and other waste from experiments. LOL

But, for anyone who has some extra laying around, I highly recommend this method over any other I have tried, so far.


----------



## WeedHopper

Cool,,,as you said,,to each his own. Maybe someday ill have Weed to waste,,and ifen i do,,i will pull out the Curling iron. Lol


----------



## Hackerman

OK, I think I just slide up the curve a little more.

Went to my buddy's mold shop and borrowed his 20 ton vulcanizer. LOL

I didn't prepare it in pucks or anything and we got 30 to 40%. Done right, I can see this reaching 40%+. That's even better than ice water extraction. Here's a couple shots. I need to devise a better collection method. This parchment has to go.

Here's the press we used. LOL Sure did the job better than the hair straightener. LOL 

View attachment rosin-4.jpg


View attachment rosin-7.jpg


View attachment rosin-8.jpg


----------



## frankgrimes

some great info in here, i have only smoked live resin before but never had the chance to make it. do you think if you did a ghetto run in a simple tube BHO setup with some live frozn plant matter you would see similar improvements or just a waste of time?


----------



## -_-

#thedeathofbho #rosin #rosintech

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=301794


----------



## Hackerman

I have already made about 20 posts in that thread. I use many names on the internet. LOL

Thanks


----------



## Hackerman

I just wanted to bump this for anyone who isn't doing this yet.

You don't know what you're missing. LOL

The techniques and equipment for this process is moving very fast. I talked to several people who are working on commercial presses. Very soon, this will no longer be (as someone earlier put it) "a waste of good dank".

With the information I have been given and the experimenting I have been doing, I am now getting 30% returns from my weed.

I just ran some ice bubble and with almost 4 ounces of popcorn I got 1/2 ounce of full melt bubble and another 12 grams of lessor grade, good for edibles or whatever (I'll be pressing mine. LOL)

So, that's about a 25% return. I think that's about average for ice bubble.

With pressing, I get at least 25% return and ALL of it is 100% top grade. I have not even done 3 presses per bud yet. Just 2. I had to do 3 washes AND a dry shake to get the 25% from ice bubble.

Look at the last pic below. I got that from a popcorn bud that weighed less that 1/2 gram. There is no one here that can stay high all day on a 1/2 gram popcorn bud. BUT, I'll bet 80% of those same people would stay high all day dabbing this rosin tab. Definitely more economical than smoking plain weed. And, a better buzz.

Don't get me wrong, I like smoking a joint and everything else. I am just glad I didn't miss out on this. And, most importantly for me.... this stuff actually gets me buzzed, I have not been stoned for decades (well, a few times) and after about 8 or 10 dabs of this rosin, I am actually stoned. Pretty cool. Maybe that's why I like it so much. LOL

Unless you're a hobbyist like me, I would wait just a little longer before you spend money on equipment. I already have 3 or $400 in stuff that DOESN'T work. LMAO 

However, now that I am climbing the learning curve, I can put together an incredible DIY press for under $100.

I still have plenty of tweaking and testing to do but here is the current setup. 

View attachment aframe-1.jpg


View attachment aframe-2.jpg


View attachment aframe-3.jpg


View attachment plates-5.jpg


----------



## -_-

@ 6mins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK3P6cXhrCw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hackerman

That thing is $1200. It's pretty slick but the price is insane IMO.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hackerman said:


> I just wanted to bump this for anyone who isn't doing this yet.
> 
> You don't know what you're missing. LOL
> 
> The techniques and equipment for this process is moving very fast. I talked to several people who are working on commercial presses. Very soon, this will no longer be (as someone earlier put it) "a waste of good dank".
> 
> With the information I have been given and the experimenting I have been doing, I am now getting 30% returns from my weed.
> 
> I just ran some ice bubble and with almost 4 ounces of popcorn I got 1/2 ounce of full melt bubble and another 12 grams of lessor grade, good for edibles or whatever (I'll be pressing mine. LOL)
> 
> So, that's about a 25% return. I think that's about average for ice bubble.
> 
> With pressing, I get at least 25% return and ALL of it is 100% top grade. I have not even done 3 presses per bud yet. Just 2. I had to do 3 washes AND a dry shake to get the 25% from ice bubble.
> 
> Look at the last pic below. I got that from a popcorn bud that weighed less that 1/2 gram. There is no one here that can stay high all day on a 1/2 gram popcorn bud. BUT, I'll bet 80% of those same people would stay high all day dabbing this rosin tab. Definitely more economical than smoking plain weed. And, a better buzz.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like smoking a joint and everything else. I am just glad I didn't miss out on this. And, most importantly for me.... this stuff actually gets me buzzed, I have not been stoned for decades (well, a few times) and after about 8 or 10 dabs of this rosin, I am actually stoned. Pretty cool. Maybe that's why I like it so much. LOL
> 
> Unless you're a hobbyist like me, I would wait just a little longer before you spend money on equipment. I already have 3 or $400 in stuff that DOESN'T work. LMAO
> 
> However, now that I am climbing the learning curve, I can put together an incredible DIY press for under $100.
> 
> I still have plenty of tweaking and testing to do but here is the current setup.


 
Looks awesome bro...   30% returns has def got my attention...  Im usually right around 25% with tane...  you made that press above Hacker?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

can you post some pics of your process too?  :48:


----------



## Kraven

Yea it has me interested to hack?


----------



## Hackerman

I am going to run some experiments today so I should have some answers and pics later on. I have a gig tonight so I might not be able to post much. I have all day tomorrow set aside for press testing as well.

My current setup is real real simple. A press from Harbor Freight... $80 because I didn't get it on sale and I didn't have my 20% off coupon LOL 

2 pieces of aluminum plate that I bought on eBay for under $10. 6" x 6" x 0.25"

And 4 PTC heaters. Also bought on eBay for under $5 each.

Cut off extension cords simply connect to the 2 wires and the PTCs are epoxied to the aluminum plates. I have not found a good epoxy yet and I would love to groove out the aluminum plate and put the heater inside a pocket. More tweaks in the near future. LOL

Temperature, Pressure, Duration and RH of the starting buds are the 4 variables to experiment with. And, each setup seems to have it's own set of specs.

I like 15 to 30 seconds. Any longer and the rosin goes from clear/amber to dark. ASSume from the overheat, it gets decarb'd. I have not had a chance to compare highs from the different products but it is definitely noticeably different.

I like about 200F. Some are going hotter and some lower. Lower temps allow longer presses and more yield. Doesn't seem to work at all under 80F or 90F.

Just put a tiny popcorn bud between some parchment and place it between the plate. Press for duration and ... wow.

Now, some people are pressing "pucks". First they take the weed and press it into a puck with a standard hash press. That seems to give a more uniform press. Others are wrapping the weed in 25u screen to keep debris out. Some are pressing dry sift and getting giant puddles of rosin. I'll be trying that today, I hope. 

Lots of variables yet to be ironed out (no pun intended) but once this method is tweaked, I can't see why anyone would do BHO again. No danger, no residue, no vacuums, no butane costs... and the most amazing taste. And, WOW!, this stuff actually gets me high. Just think what it will do for you and your friends. You'll be the hit of the party. LMAO

More later.


----------



## Hackerman

Well, testing today has to end. I have a gig in a few hours and I need to get ready.

Besides, about half way through, the new epoxy on one of the bottom heaters failed and the heater fell off. A while later the other fell off so I stopped testing until I can revise, revamp, refix, redo. I'll ipsy dipsy just turn a screw. 

However, I did get to test a couple things.

One was the use of a pressed tab vs the plain bud. All my tests were run on 0.5 gram buds. Albeit, that is a pretty small sample to test but I found little or no visual difference in using a tab vs a plain bud. In the few tests I ran, I must admit that I did see a little better results from a tab in some presses. But, later when I learned to place it right on the edge, the tab didn't seem to perform any better than a plain bud. See the first 2 pics for the most extreme difference between tablet and bud.

The second test was to lower the plate unevenly so the material would be squeezed from back to front rather than all around like the Rorschach test that I get with an even press.

This worked out quite well and pushed most of the rosin to one end. Not perfect but better. 

The third experiment I ran was to place the pot/parchment sample right on the edge of the plates. Just in enough so no plant matter would squeeze to the edge. For a .5g bud and my setup, that was about 2" in from the edge. Then, lower the plate unevenly as tested above.

I was very pleased with the results of this test. The rosin began to push out the edge crack and collect on the parchment outside the press plates. This was nice because the rosin all pushed to one end of the parchment and was very easy to collect. Plus, it wasn't sitting in the press decarbing all that time. I did have some bubbling. I wonder if that is from decarbing or if it is simply a result of the rosin exiting the press under pressure. Pressure like that will also cause bubbles (even without or with very low heat) won't it?

It just kept oozing and oozing so I left it in longer than usual. Almost an entire minute. Finally it stopped oozing and I took it out. To my surprise it was not real dark or anything. Some that was stuck in the fold was darker but the stuff that oozed out of the edge crack was nice and amber. See pic 3.

Unfortunately, I forgot to weigh before and after so I am not sure of my yield. I pressed about 5 or 6 grams and got a little less than a gram of rosin. Not very good but not bad for a test run.

I did run one test for yield but it's so small it's not real valid. I took exactly 1 gram and pressed it on the edge with everything I learned today. By now, both my bottom heaters fell off so I am working with one heated plate and the bottom plate being heated on by the top plate during preheat. Still, I got almost 0.2 grams out of it. A very nice little puddle. See the last pic.

Fun day. Gotta gig. See you at 4AM. LOL 

View attachment edge-1.jpg


View attachment edge-2.jpg


View attachment edge-3.jpg


View attachment edge-4.jpg


View attachment edge-5.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

Couple last pics before I split. Not bad for a days testing.  

View attachment edge-7.jpg


View attachment edge-8.jpg


View attachment edge-9.jpg


----------



## ston-loc

Interested once you get it dialed dude. Been thinking to figure a way to get oil out of the 45g cbd dry ice sift I'm sitting on.


----------



## Hackerman

I have been totally unsuccessful at pressing dry sift. I think I am packaging it wrong or something. I'll try to find out the right way and pass it on here.

The guys pressing dry sift at using a screen to contain it. Every time I try, the screen absorbs everything. 

I have a long way to go to perfect this but I can definitely see this as staple for me. This and ice bubble meet most of my needs. I really think I like the taste of good hash better than this rosin.


----------



## ston-loc

Kinda hard to get a grasp on yield when the rorschack test results dont look like much. Then you show a glob infront of the smokes. Interested and watching.....


----------



## Hackerman

I have eliminated the Rorschach effect. I have a technique for squeezeing about 90% of the rosin toward one direction. 

This is about a 1/2 gram nuggie..... 

View attachment chan-5.jpg


----------



## umbra

wow things have changed in a year. presses are everywhere


----------

